# New moderator



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

welcome fordcowboy as the new moderator on the slot car forum.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Here, Here, I'm sure Cowboy's level head and calm demeanor will bode him well in the new endeavor.:thumbsup:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats, FCB! :thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Sweet!! Now we can drink beer on the boards.

Congrats FCB!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

old blue said:


> Sweet!! Now we can drink beer on the boards.
> 
> Congrats FCB!!!


LMAO!!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

old blue said:


> Sweet!! Now we can drink beer on the boards.
> 
> Congrats FCB!!!


You mean we couldn't before??? ummm did I type that out loud???


Congrats Lendell!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

clydeomite said:


> Here, Here, I'm sure Cowboy's level head and calm demeanor will bode him well in the new endeavor.:thumbsup:
> Clyde-0-Mite


Suck -up! :tongue:

Congrats Lendell :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

OH NO, now I gotta watch my P's and Q's.
Way to go Lendell
hojoe


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent choice for a Mod! Who's going to test him out first? Just kidding!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

kiwidave said:


> Excellent choice for a Mod! Who's going to test him out first? Just kidding!!


Hopefully all will go well and FCB will be a bored Mod. 

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp, Phttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt :freak:

Congratulations FCB!!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Sorry Bill Not taking the bait:drunk:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

hojoe said:


> OH NO, now I gotta watch my P's and Q's.
> Way to go Lendell
> hojoe


Won't the pea's go bad?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Thanks guys. Appreciate all the corny comments. LOL It's something I offered to do a while back, but just came about yesterday. 

Any ideas, comments, suggestions, or problems are welcome. If I don't have an answer right off, I'll get one for you. I have an "open door" policy for one and all. Always nice to meet new people & make new friends. 

--fcb


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

fcb, I'm sure you will do a great job. you have taken on a lot of responsibility and I support you.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

alpink said:


> fcb, I'm sure you will do a great job. you have taken on a lot of responsibility and I support you.


What alpink said fcb....lots of responsibility you have taken.

We all have your back Lendell so, don't worry if you ever have to make a tough move. :freak:  :dude: 

Keeping this Hobby safe from drifters and sorts you are.

I pledge Allegiance to the Hobby Talk of all Nations...

And to the Hank for which it stands...

One HT under Ford Cowboy,indivisible with Liberty and Justice for all...

Bob...YOU CAN DO IT!!...zilla


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

One suggestion is to remove the "Good Traders" sticky from the swap and sell. It has been closed since 2005.

Everything else is peachy!!!

OB


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Is this like the NFL's replacement referees? Congrat's


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Aye*



old blue said:


> One suggestion is to remove the "Good Traders" sticky from the swap and sell. It has been closed since 2005.
> 
> Everything else is peachy!!!
> 
> OB


Second that motion


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats FCB.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now that Joez is back at it, the "Good Traders" thread can go. That was my short cut to Joez's profile page (his was the last post) so I could see when he was lurking!! :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Now that Joez is back at it, the "Good Traders" thread can go. That was my short cut to Joez's profile page (his was the last post) so I could see when he was lurking!! :tongue:



sneaky bastage...


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

i trader is open


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Cool first move Cowboy, now, can you change your name to chevycowboy. lol


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Cool first move Cowboy, now, can you change your name to chevycowboy. lol


Oooh, somebody's asking for it.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't mind it being open again either. Joez is back and that alone is waaaaaaaaaaay better!!!

On an unrelated note, and not that anything can be done about it, the I trader rating from what I gather is a one time deal. In other words, if I sell 10 cars to someone like XracerHO, his rating went up for the first sale, and doesn't budge after that. He's bought that much and more I'm sure. Yes the feed backs are there, but the "4" on his rating is stuck there. Feedback in the thread where you got it works just as good, though.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Feedback system is where you should leave all your transaction deals. I think the Good Traders thread was made for an occasional slap on the back, not for every single deal.

Not that you couldn't do that. Theres no rule.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I believe it was for the documentation of meritorious service; or recognition of those who have gone beyond the norm.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Abby Normal*

describe Norm for me again.....
Juan Moe Tyme
:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

...an accountant, approx 5' 10", portly, dark curly hair, sits next to Cliff.


----------

